# Healing thoughts for my little Grandson



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

My little grandson Max was admitted to hospital last night with pneumonia and severely dehydrated. Praying that after a night on IV fluids and antibiotics that he's feeling better today.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

What a cute little guy. What happened, has he been sick? I went through a bout of pneumonia last year - it's horrible. But he is in the hospital, they will give him a lot of fluids and that will help with the antibiotics to flush it out. Also do not be worried if it takes multiple antibiotics or multiple rounds of them; it is common (at least in adults); it takes some work, but it is controllable with the attention he is getting. Wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bless his heart! He's a cutie. I hope he feels better today.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> What a cute little guy. What happened, has he been sick? I went through a bout of pneumonia last year - it's horrible. But he is in the hospital, they will give him a lot of fluids and that will help with the antibiotics to flush it out. Also do not be worried if it takes multiple antibiotics or multiple rounds of them; it is common (at least in adults); it takes some work, but it is controllable with the attention he is getting. Wishing him a speedy recovery.


He had a cold but it got much worse on Wednesday and yesterday he couldn't stay awake at all. He was very lethargic and every time he even tried to drink it would just all come back up so my daughter took him to emerg. He didn't even wake up when they put in the IV.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh no, Kathy!
He is darling! 
My g-son, Marco, had pneumonia at 3 w.us in CA. Not fun for a little guy or anyone who loves them. I will say a prayer for healing. Bless you all.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Kathy ... you have such an adorable looking grandson. I am so sorry he is sick With pneumonia. Bless his heart. 

I just read a report yesterday that the flu is rapidly spreading. And, so many people are coming down with pneumonia.

Praying that sweet little Max recovers soon. Please update us when you can.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, Kathy ... you have such an adorable looking grandson. I am so sorry he is sick With pneumonia. Bless his heart.
> 
> I just read a report yesterday that the flu is rapidly spreading. And, so many people are coming down with pneumonia.
> 
> Praying that sweet little Max recovers soon. Please update us when you can.


Max had a flu shot but I heard that it's not very effective this year. We all get flu shots because Max's 7 year old sister has cystic fibrosis.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

What a cutie. Sending prayers, healing wishes, and hugs for Max and the family.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Kathy,

The IV will help get him some energy back. They are most likely giving him some glucose along with the fluids to boast his strength. Don't be concerned if he is not himself for a while. Pneumonia lingers, but now that he is getting treatment he is on his way to recovery.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Just heard from my daughter and they tried giving him a bit of breakfast and some water and it all came back up. This is the 3rd day he hasn't been able to keep anything on his stomach. He's not throwing up continually like when you have a stomach bug, just when he tries to eat or drink. I assume it's something to do with the pneumonia????


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So sorry for your family. We had a bout of it here last year. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

​Oh Kathy - I'm so sorry. What a cute guy. This is so hard for his parents to see. But he's in the right place and if they give him nutrition and drugs through the IV he should be okay. Hoping they do that and put off having him eat food because it just puts him through all that. Dehydration is awful...I've had it pretty badly. Am hoping he's in a good hospital too. He will be in my thoughts. :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

pippersmom said:


> Just heard from my daughter and they tried giving him a bit of breakfast and some water and it all came back up. This is the 3rd day he hasn't been able to keep anything on his stomach. He's not throwing up continually like when you have a stomach bug, just when he tries to eat or drink. I assume it's something to do with the pneumonia????


I would suspect that this is more to do with a residue of the original bug that precipitated the pneumonia than the pneumonia itself. With me it was more that I had no desire for food, I never got sick to my stomach, but lack of interest. They can provide the nutrition and fluids he needs intravenously so I would not worry about him not eating for a couple of days. I loss 10 pounds in two weeks when I had it, but I was not hospitalized.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Kathy I'm so sorry, it's so hard to see him in the hospital with a IV in his little arm. I know all to well the worry and helplessness, like others have said he's where he needs to be right now, soon he will be back home back to being his happy little self:wub: Christmas will soon be here he needs to be well.

Kathy you must have good genes your grandkids are so cute, so beautiful. I especially love this picture with his little man hat:wub:

Please let your dear daughter know so many of us will be praying for a quick recovery 


On another note, I am so concerned Ethan doesn't get sick, with his little body being weekend with chemo it could be critical for him.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Oh Kathy I'm so sorry, it's so hard to see him in the hospital with a IV in his little arm. I know all to well the worry and helplessness, like others have said he's where he needs to be right now, soon he will be back home back to being his happy little self:wub: Christmas will soon be here he needs to be well.
> 
> Kathy you must have good genes your grandkids are so cute, so beautiful. I especially love this picture with his little man hat:wub:
> 
> ...


Awwww Paula, I can't even imagine the worry your family goes through with Ethan. This winter is supposed to be a real bad winter for the flu so it must make you wish they could just keep him isolated until flu season is over.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Just heard from my daughter and bloodwork showed its definitely bacterial, not influenza related. His lungs sound really bad and the throwing up is because they are so junky. They are going to give him oxygen and ventalin treatments this afternoon to get some of the junk out of his lungs. Poor little guy wants food so badly but it just won't stay down.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sending hugs and prayers. I hate that he is so sick.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Oh Kathy, it is so hard when lil ones and loved ones are sick. Prayers for him, his medical team and all of you! 

BTW I love that picture of him, he is so cute! :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Kathy,

The fact that he wants food is such a good sign. I hope the antibiotics work quickly and he is back to his old self.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh man, this sounds awful!! What a precious little sweetheart to be so sick....my heart goes out to you guys. 

He reminds me of my grandson so I can understand how worrisome this can be. Sending prayers that he turns a corner and is able to keep his food down and start to feel better.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Well at least if it's bacterial they can treat it with antibiotics. The viral illnesses are harder. The Ventalin should help. I gather it will be via nebulizer which gets it right to the lungs. Poor baby. Hoping he improves. How is your daughter holding up? She needs to get some rest.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Just got back from visiting Max and the antibiotics are kicking in!!!!!!! His eyes still looked sick but I got some smiles out of him. He can keep water down now but no food yet. They have been doing chest physio on him to help clear out the junk in his lungs along with oxygen and ventalin too. ( Sue, yes the ventalin is via a nebulizer and if they need it when he goes home they have a nebulizer for their daughter who has cystic fibrosis).
Thank you everyone for all your prayers and good thoughts. He's getting better!!!!! I was pretty worried because he's so young, just 1 1/2 years old. I took this picture when I was there.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Kathy that is wonderful news! He is not only adorable he has an amazing lil smile!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Great news. He looks like he is doing much better.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Max is sure a cutie! I’m glad he’s feeling better. It’s so frightening when our little ones are sick.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Kathy - music to my ears. He looks better than I would have thought so yes I think it's kicking in and kicking pneumonia's butt. :chili::chili: Keep us posted.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just checking in to see if there is an up-date. Prayers continue for the little guy & for you!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Great news that he is feeling better, what an adorable little guy.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Look how cute he is! Great news, hopefully he will be home soon.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Kathy, that picture tells a million stories! So happy to see that precious smile! I'm hoping he had a restful night and that he can go home soon.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Just talked to my daughter this morning and she said Max is feeling ok but he still can't keep food down. Poor little guy. I feel so bad for him because he likes to eat and even after it comes back up he still wants to finish the rest of it.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Sending my thoughts and prayers to little Max and hope that he soon will be able to keep his food down.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Kathy, how is Max doing today? 

It might take a little while until Max can eat without his tummy becoming upset. As long as he is getting fluids through the IV ... he should be on his way to getter better and better every day. 

It's so important that the doctors were able to determine that it's bacterial pneumonia. A long time ago, I had a serious bout of pneumonia (was in the hospital almost two weeks ... and, then was re-admitted for dehydration). It was difficult to initially track what kind of pneumonia I had. I had been mis-diagnosed by another doctor before I was hospitalized. It took several antibiotics before the right medication worked for me.

I love the pictures of Max ... he is so cute. Hope he is able to be discharged from the hospital soon. I have been thinking about you and your grandson and family. Thank you for your updates.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Max seemed to be feeling not too bad when I was there this afternoon but now my daughter called and said the nurse is trying to get hold of the Dr to come and listen to his lungs because they can't tell if it's just all the junk in there that they are hearing or if there is fluid in his lungs. The bloodwork they did today also showed that one of his numbers ( I can't remember what it was) has gone up and it shouldn't have.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

There are ups and downs, hopefully he will be better tonight. Remember bloodwork is just a snapshot of what is happening that instant.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Poor little Max is throwing up everything he eats and drinks again today. They are probably going to start him on steroids.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kathy, I am carrying your g-son in my heart & prayers today---along w/his family & you. The little ones get sick so quickly but often respond quickly as well. I will be thinking of you all. Big hugs.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

pippersmom said:


> Poor little Max is throwing up everything he eats and drinks again today. They are probably going to start him on steroids.


Kathy, did the doctor check in last night to determine if it was fluid in Max's lungs? 

I am wondering if the antibiotics might be causing the stomach upsets with Max. 

Poor littlle guy. Prayers that today will be a turning point for Max ... with beginning to feel better.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Kathy,

I am sorry Max continues to have issues; do they have a plan of action, have they called on a pediatric pulmonologist? I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Kathy, did the doctor check in last night to determine if it was fluid in Max's lungs?
> 
> I am wondering if the antibiotics might be causing the stomach upsets with Max.
> 
> Poor littlle guy. Prayers that today will be a turning point for Max ... with beginning to feel better.


The Dr didn't check in last night but the night nurse said his lungs sounded pretty good so don't know what the other nurse was hearing.
It probably isn't the antibiotic making him throw up because he started doing that before he even went to the hospital. It's only when he eats or drinks something. I wonder if it's just all the inflammation in his lungs and airway? It's just really concerning. 

To top things off when my daughter's husband showed up this morning with their 2 girls, my daughter had to send them away immediately because one of the girls had a terrible cough and looked like death. I sure hope she isn't getting real sick too. Sure hope everyone is better by Christmas.

Oh and one more thing, yesterday my daughter checked their bank account and there had been a whole bunch of unauthorized withdrawals. Someone has gotten access to their account. The bank has to do a fraud investigation before they will get the money back to them and now they might BOTH be off work too My daughter is with Max in the hospital and if their daughter isn't better tomorrow then her husband will have to stay home with her. At least my daughter will still get paid though because she's a teacher and they have sick days. 

One good thing though ( and I'm knocking on wood so I don't jinx it) their oldest daughter has cystic fibrosis but she's always the one to get sick the least out of the 3 kids. Praying it always stays that way for her.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Kathy sending more prayers! That is so much to deal with at the same time. I know it can take a few days for antibiotics kick in and sometimes the phlegm draining into their tummies causes upset and vomiting. Prayers for him and his medical team, prayers for his sister to get better quickly and his other sister not to get sick at all, and prayers for all of your family to get through all of the things going on!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Kathy I'm so sorry I have been praying for Max, your daughter has to be exhausted you don't get much sleep in the hospital, and the worry all of you are going through, little Max is in the best place for now. It's so hard watching and not being able to make things better.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Poor baby! I hope he gets over this soon and gets to go home! And prayers for your daughter to get well too. Sending hugs and prayers.


----------

